# Bad dragon products (NSFW)



## Chris-py (Apr 9, 2016)

I just wanted to know more of people's thoughts on this subject. Favorite product? What you like about them?


----------



## marisgard (Apr 9, 2016)

They're pricy that's one thing, but they seem really good as far as one of my friend tells me.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 9, 2016)

They got some pretty stuff,and usually you wouldn't expect something like that to be pretty let alone something you wanna collect.
Same goes for Damn Average and stuff.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 10, 2016)

I definitely want to see about buying one (maybe a Fenrir, or hell, even a wearable werewolf ) when I have the funds...


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm not a fan of non-organic dongs but I do own a human one for reference, having a physical object is much easier because I can position it at an angle I want as opposed to having to find a visual on the internet. I would potentially buy a bad dragon toy for this reason.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 10, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> I'm not a fan of non-organic dongs but I do own a human one for reference, having a physical object is much easier because I can position it at an angle I want as opposed to having to find a visual on the internet. I would potentially buy a bad dragon toy for this reason.


That is indeed very convenient and always a smart thing to get as many physical references as possible. 
Unfortunately for me I don't have money nor the courage to purchase these sorts of objects. :c so I have to do things mostly on my 3d mental visualization. Which actially takes more energy out of you than most would think x.x


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 10, 2016)

Dragons just can't make anything right, can they...
This has been Bad Joke TimeⓇ with the Nameless one. Stay tuned to FAF on your FA dial for more hilarity.


----------



## marisgard (Apr 10, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Dragons just can't make anything right, can they...
> This has been Bad Joke TimeⓇ with the Nameless one. Stay tuned to FAF on your FA dial for more hilarity.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 10, 2016)

The feelin' when there is no bad dragon in Europe..


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 10, 2016)

People often wonder what I do spend my money on, if I'm not spending it on alcohol like 'normal' university students.. This. This is how I spend my grants


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 10, 2016)

Somnium said:


> The feelin' when there is no bad dragon in Europe..


Or lack of feeling :v


----------



## Somnium (Apr 10, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Or lack of feeling :v



You think that's funny!?


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 10, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Or lack of feeling :v


Ba dum tss


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Chris-py said:


> What you like about them?



Not really my thing, but I did buy one for a friend at a con along with a bottle of some "dragon semen lube".

Then he went through airport security with the bottle of semen lube in his carry-on bag.

He didn't know that liquids over a certain amount were prohibited.

Needless to say, whatever happened after that must have been funny as hell


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

I learned something.


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 10, 2016)

I was tempted to purchase a product at one point and then I heard a horror story about someone having to explain what the hell it was when it was randomly searched at customs.

It was eventually filed under "Silicone Sculpture" I believe.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I learned something.


You'll learn something everyday on this site XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> You'll learn something everyday on this site XD


And I wish to learn more!


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And I wish to learn more!


I'll help you with that :3 !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> I'll help you with that :3 !


What would you have in mind?


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What would you have in mind?


Just helping you along from time to time. Nothing immediate XD But just have no problem considering me a friend, ya know?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What would you have in mind?



"Never trust a dragon." :V


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> "Never trust a dragon." :V


That's rude.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> That's rude.



:V is sarcasm-face, and means "don't take this seriously"

It was an old meme on this forum but there are a lot of new folks that probably don't know that.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm still going to trust a dragon.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm still going to trust a dragon.



Can I come to the wedding? :V


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Can I come to the wedding? :V


Which wedding?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Which wedding?



Do you take everything literally ?

Okay, let me help out a bit more in a way that might work.

If you see :V anywhere in a post, just ignore it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Do you take everything literally ?
> 
> Okay, let me help out a bit more in a way that might work.
> 
> If you see :V anywhere in a post, just ignore it.


If you hate me joking about things, then maybe


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the teenies,the little mini versions of the actual dongs are a real riot.
Stuff like this shouldn't be cute or admirable,but they are.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

I learned what Bad Dragon is today


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> If you hate me joking about things, then maybe



No, see you're doing it wrong.

Did you see the ":V" in that post? That means ignore the post.

You couldn't have possibly done that if you replied to it >:c


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

It's hard to ignore things D:


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It's hard to ignore things D:



That's one of the things I find amusing.

If you write a message telling someone to ignore messages just like it, it creates a paradox of sorts


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Snake, you can't do that! You'll create a Time Paradox!


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I learned what Bad Dragon is today



* cues music* " I'm a big kid now!*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Chris-py said:


> * cues music* " I'm a big kid now!*


No! It was suppose to be GI Joe


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> No! It was suppose to be GI Joe


Why God Whyyyyy


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Why God Whyyyyy


Cuz it's only half the battle, man.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Cuz it's only half the battle, man.


Well, shit


G. I. JOOOOOOOE


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2016)

A friend got me one for Christmas, and it's been a lot of fun, Griffin model with tube. And several bottles of the cum-lube. 

I did note that the lube had a great 'realistic' consistency at first, but over time, it seems to settle out, and even if ya shake it up, it kinda separates out. So I'd only order the lube as needed, as opposed to stockpiling it.

They are a bit pricey, so having one, I have a lot of other stuff on my furry-kinky-wish-list before I'd get a second one---unless they come out with a decent Fossa model...then, I'd order one right away.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> I did note that the lube had a great 'realistic' consistency at first, but over time, it seems to settle out, and even if ya shake it up, it kinda separates out. So I'd only order the lube as needed, as opposed to stockpiling it.



Why bother? I make my own :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2016)

And just to think, _my _species get a bad name for being depraved. But nothing can compare to dragons.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

What about Wyverns?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> And just to think, _my _species get a bad name for being depraved.



Depraved implies some level of immorality.

How can making a good cock-warmer be considered immoral ?

Slutty, maybe. Immoral is taking it a bit far :V



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What about Wyverns?



See: Dragons :V


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 11, 2016)

Once I move into my own house

Bad dragon will have to extend their factory to produce toys at a faster rate


----------



## Somnium (Apr 11, 2016)

Is anyone aware of the bad dragon alternative in Europe, besides yiffytoys?


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 11, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Is anyone aware of the bad dragon alternative in Europe, besides yiffytoys?



Is it the shipping costs? Because from what I know BD ships internationally.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Why bother? I make my own :V



I did try saving mine in an ice-cube tray in the freezer a long time ago, but it took some time to get a decent supply. Then, I had to wonder, what if a house mate used one of these special ice-cubes? (I kept 'em, kinda tucked in back) My idea was to defrost and 'use' them later, though I never got around to it...maybe I can try again 



Somnium said:


> Is anyone aware of the bad dragon alternative in Europe, besides yiffytoys?



I have a friend in Finland, who has then shipped there. He has enough to start a museum, I swear! It does cost more, but they will ship. They get labeled, 'anatomical models' as they go through customs, but he's never had a problem.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 11, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> Is it the shipping costs? Because from what I know BD ships internationally.



shipping, customs, customs service fees. Basically it doubles the price and I don't make much anyway


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> shipping, customs, customs service fees. Basically it doubles the price and I don't make much anyway



Ah, makes sense. I think his main cost is the shipping, but customs must vary by country. Plus, the Euro is pretty weak to the dollar right now, so better for US people ordering kinky stuff from Germany...but given the political turmoil in the US, I bet the Euro will rise, on things like fear of Trump getting in, and the dollar will fall.


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 13, 2016)

Started thinking that the furry fandom was kind of normal......until I saw this thread....


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2016)

Normal? Nope! 

This reminds me: I'm totally burned out at my present job.

I wonder if I could get a job in the Bad Dragon product testing department. I'd even be willing to put in a lot of over-time.


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 13, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> Started thinking that the furry fandom was kind of normal......until I saw this thread....


----------



## Spazzlez (Apr 13, 2016)

Making money off of kinks, damn why did I not think of that?


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 16, 2016)

Simo said:


> A friend got me one for Christmas, and it's been a lot of fun, Griffin model with tube. And several bottles of the cum-lube.
> 
> I did note that the lube had a great 'realistic' consistency at first, but over time, it seems to settle out, and even if ya shake it up, it kinda separates out. So I'd only order the lube as needed, as opposed to stockpiling it.
> 
> They are a bit pricey, so having one, I have a lot of other stuff on my furry-kinky-wish-list before I'd get a second one---unless they come out with a decent Fossa model...then, I'd order one right away.


What..........the......fuck...............................


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2016)

The Question Guy said:


> What..........the......fuck...............................



Aw, don't be scared! Soon enough, nothin' will shock ya much. Besides, I hear they have a job opening in the product testing department, to gauge the reactions of the non-furry market


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 17, 2016)

Seen them, never tried them. Don't have that kind of money to spend on those. It would be pretty funny though to have one of my roomates pick up the mail to see that. Drop it on the ground in shock lol.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 17, 2016)

They're interesting.


----------

